# Car seat for infant in 2005-06 GTO?



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

My wife is due in April, it's our first kid. My GTO isn't going to be our DD or family car by any means. She has a 2009 VW TDI turbo diesel ( I hate the car, but it allows me to keep mine lol)

I'm trying to find out if anyone else has experience in this? Any seats that worked better/easier than others? ( I know it's going to be a pain no matter what, but it'll be worth it in the end) 

Links or names of the seats would be great, Thanks in advance everyone =)


----------



## goat1964-2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Rear facing seats are a real pain. Its very difficult to place your child in these. Never had a problem with any of our front facing seats.


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I use a rear facing seat for my daughter, the seat fits fine, but getting her in and out is the problem, the rear access is very limited. Luckily, I am very thin and can climb back there and put her in the seat. I never tried an infant seat (the pumpkin style seat that lays down), I got the GTO after she was 6 months old.

I had the same idea, my car is my DD, but I was only to pick her up from daycare on occasion. Now it is everyday, and as much as I love this car, it is a severe pain. I can't think of the model of carseat I am using, I will re-post when I get a chance to look at it.

I contemplate getting a 4 door on a regular basis. I will re post later which seat I have.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, I figured it was going to be a pain... If it comes to the point where it's not feasible to do anymore, I'll just have to buy another vehicle... I'd rather not though, I've done quite a bit to this car already... And have parts sitting in my garage waiting to be installed.

I appreciate the info for the seat (in advance) I figured someone else had one, and input from others that have been there and done it is priceless.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Been using a Britax for my son, who's been using it for the last 2 years. But, he's almost 4. We've had it since before then but I didn't have the car until he was like 1.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

For the rear facing ones, try to get one that has a two piece design. Ours had a base that went in to the car then the upper part just snapped into it. That way you can have the baby already in the seat and just get it in there and snap it in. Front facing is much easier when you get there. It's even better when they get to about 2 and pretty much take care of getting in themselves!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:agree

All I have to do at this point is buckle him in, otherwise he climbs in himself.


----------



## gregt7 (Jun 28, 2010)

lol I'm sure I'll be looking forward to "it" (not sure if it's a boy or girl yet lol) being able to climb in "itself" lol In the meantime, a two piece does sound like a good option... Thank you for the advice =)


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

About 2 years ago I acutally talked my wife into letting me get a GTO as my "Family Car". I played softball with a guy who had twins in carseats and a cooler in the back middle. When I saw that I had proof it would work. Well now my boy turns 6 months today and it wasn't what I planned for. I was new to the whole baby thing and completley forgot about the seat having to face rearward first. We have the seat that is used with the bases that it clicks into, but there was no way it would fit. So instead I use just the seat and use the seatbelt to secure it in. I just load him up in the seat and lower the handle a bit and grab the seat by the sides and put him in. The only problem with this is the front seat has to be all the way up lol. So it works, but not like I thought it would. I am sure it will get alot easier once I can put the seat faceing foward. Yes its a pain, but I wouldn't trade the car for that reason its only hard for a year or so. Good Luck!


----------

